# Shipping hedgehog??



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

I am going to Colombia for three months over the summer ( July to October) and I don't want to leave my hedgehog alone for such a long period of time. I have not yet found an airline that allows me to have him in the cabin and not even the cargo for an international flight (from Florida to Colombia). But, while I was researching I found that American Airlines does ship exotic animals internationally. My only inquiry would be if I shipped him there on the same day I left, would I be able to ship him back to the US on the date I would be leaving? In case that didn't make sense, if I shipped him there, would I be able to ship him back?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you also been checking the laws for Colombia to make sure he'd be legal there & what's required to have a hedgehog enter the country? Some countries have stringent quarantine laws, so it's very possible it would be entirely too much trouble to take him if he's going to spend half of the time in quarantine.

To be honest, I feel like for that amount of time, it'd be a better idea to find a friend or family member who's understanding about hedgie needs & willing to take care of him while you're gone. Three months is a longer committment for them than a couple weeks, but it's a relatively short amount of time to justify trying to ship or fly him to Colombia & deal with the paperwork & cost of getting him into the country, then getting him home again. Keep in mind that flying carries risks, both from potential neglect or abuse from flight staff & just flying in general - I know someone who had a hedgie flown to them that arrived with both eardrums ruptured from the pressure changes. It's the only occasion I've heard of it (so I would guess not very likely), but just something else to keep in mind. 

As far as your question on shipping him back, I have no idea & I'm not sure anyone else on here would either. I haven't heard of anyone doing this with a hedgehog. Your best bet would probably be contacting American Airlines to ask more about their shipping policies & how it works and whether they would know about shipping him back or who else you should contact to find out about it.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Liam1 you already started a thread asking about this. Please don't start multiple threads for the same thing. I am locking this one.


----------

